# Are the toys I played with in the 70s safe - Lead?



## kananaskismama (Apr 16, 2008)

My Mom saved all of my toys and my brothers' toys from when we were little (70s and 80s). Some of these are Matchbox cars from the 70's and some were handed down from older cousins and are from 1969. I looked at the bottom of the cars and many were made in Great Britain. There are some cars that are not "matchbox" but some other brand. My mom has given a giant box of cars to my son to play with. He is very tactile and likes to carry the cars around. I started wondering if these were painted with lead paint. They are not in the best condition.

As well, my mom has saved countless other plastic toys especially Fisher Price ones. They are super cool in a nostalgic way but I'm wondering if they are safe (free of phthalates and pvcs).
Does anyone have any information about these?


----------



## Dabble (Jun 14, 2007)

Boy, I don't have a clue! (lotsa help, huh?) I guess my best suggestion would be to buy one of those home lead test kits where you can swab the surface of suspect toys and see if they contain lead.


----------



## hugosmoma (Nov 19, 2001)

seriously, i wouldn't risk it. any chipping paint in my house goes out. we have had elevated levels.


----------



## BathrobeGoddess (Nov 19, 2001)

Get a lead testing kit...then you will know...

The plastics should be fine...they aren't PVC...but if you have any wood ones, sell them...they are worth money! They are chocking hazards though so not for little hands (under 4 at least)!


----------



## SweetPotato (Apr 29, 2006)

Also- be aware that Lead Check brand swabs (and proably many other brands) are only made to detect the levels of lead used in housepaint-- which are ASTOUNDINGLY high. Levels that would be alarming in toys don't even show up. I purchased and have been satisified with Lead Inspector-- it can detect very small levels of lead, and so I feel quite safe giving my dd toys that have tested negative using this brand.


----------



## duckmom (Mar 29, 2007)

No specific information, but according to HealthyToys.org, lead paint was used on toys in the '70s.

Quote:

Are newer toys safer than older toys?

HealthyToys.org did not sample older toys. Many older toys - those made before anti-lead paint regulations enacted in 1978- were coated with lead paint. Still our researchers found a surprising number of toys purchased in 2008 that contain lead as well as other chemicals.
And ConsumerReports.org reviewed some of the lead test kits here:
http://blogs.consumerreports.org/saf...g-the-lea.html

It sucks that we have to be so vigilant about this stuff, huh?


----------

